# Transmission fluid Check



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MT or AT?


----------



## artbellfan1 (Jun 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> MT or AT?


Good point. It is Automatic.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Shouldn't there be a dipstick? I thought auto's always had one. Mine is manual so don't have anything to go off of. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## artbellfan1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> Shouldn't there be a dipstick? I thought auto's always had one. Mine is manual so don't have anything to go off of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Nope, no dipstick on some of the AT. It is a 2012 LTZ.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No dipstick, and not common since 5-speed ATs left market.

The check procedure involves getting the trans fluid up to 185F, car level, running in Park, and the fluid check plug removed. If filled correctly, fluid will dribble out. 

If you don't have leaking cooler lines, your fluid level is probably OK.

Basically this:
Transmission Fluid Level Check on 6T35, 6T40, 6T45, Cruze, Sonic, Astra | RPM automotive


----------



## artbellfan1 (Jun 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> No dipstick, and not common since 5-speed ATs left market.
> 
> The check procedure involves getting the trans fluid up to 180F, car level, running in Park, and the fluid check plug removed. If filled correctly, fluid will dribble out.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> No dipstick, and not common since 5-speed ATs left market.
> 
> The check procedure involves getting the trans fluid up to 180F, car level, running in Park, and the fluid check plug removed. If filled correctly, fluid will dribble out.
> 
> ...


Wow where have I been haha. Good to know. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Its 185F-203F actually...


----------



## mbeers (Jul 27, 2016)

I can't ever seem to get the tranny up to the required temp and I'm in sunny CA. Always measure exactly what comes out, but has me a little worried. So far so good though, no funky sounds or acting up on the '12


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

I only got mine up to 176F, but did some calcs. The volumetric difference between 176 and 200F is only about 1.8 fluid ounces. I would say thats close enough.. In other words at 176F you have 1.8 fluid ounces (water equivilent) extra fluid in there than if you did the fill at 200F.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

frankh said:


> I only got mine up to 176F, but did some calcs. The volumetric difference between 176 and 200F is only about 1.8 fluid ounces. I would say thats close enough.. In other words at 176F you have 1.8 fluid ounces (water equivilent) extra fluid in there than if you did the fill at 200F.


How did you calculate the volume expansion vs. temperature? Is there published data for volume vs. temperature for ATF fluid?


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes there is.. In fact all light oils have a very similar volumetric expansion.. If you Google you will find..

It comes as a rate of relative expansion per degree C. If you changed your ATF cold the difference is like over half a qt. But the last 10 deg C is minimal.


----------

